# Anyone From KY. or above ride share?



## Big Dave (Dec 19, 2004)

Anyone from KY or north coming down I75 looking for company and some fuel or want to ride with me and share some fuel expence. Im leaving Wednesday.
Let me know.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am heading down from Mi on Monday and should be through there late MOnday night 
Do you have a way back ?
When is the earliest you can leave
LMK


----------



## Big Dave (Dec 19, 2004)

I can leave whenever.
Are you not coming back?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I wont be coming back for a while I am heading to Disney and than Alabama for a while
So I might be able to pick you up on the way down but I wont be able to take you back 
E-mail me your # and we can talk


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I sent you an E-mail


----------

